# Looking to meet other expats in Greece



## 3ddesigns (May 9, 2008)

Hi all, I've just moved to Athens in Greece and am currently looking for any other people to hang out with and enjoy the sun with who can also make light of this mental city, and possibly network with for work etc.

Hope to speak soon...

Si


----------



## mentalist (Jun 18, 2008)

Athens sure is a crazy place to live. The Mainland is a very hectic place. I live on Syros which is about 90 miles across the water from Athens but I do visit there occasionally. PM me, if you want and we can maybe hook up and go for a frappe! 

Where are you from originally?


----------



## sillybilly (Aug 3, 2009)

3ddesigns said:


> Hi all, I've just moved to Athens in Greece and am currently looking for any other people to hang out with and enjoy the sun with who can also make light of this mental city, and possibly network with for work etc.
> 
> Hope to speak soon...
> 
> Si


I am also new in Athens cannot speak the language and also looking for work in this crazy city.


----------



## sillybilly (Aug 3, 2009)

3ddesigns said:


> Hi all, I've just moved to Athens in Greece and am currently looking for any other people to hang out with and enjoy the sun with who can also make light of this mental city, and possibly network with for work etc.
> 
> Hope to speak soon...
> 
> Si


i also live in athens dont speak greek am here on gamily busines for a while


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hi Si!!!*



3ddesigns said:


> Hi all, I've just moved to Athens in Greece and am currently looking for any other people to hang out with and enjoy the sun with who can also make light of this mental city, and possibly network with for work etc.
> 
> Hope to speak soon...
> 
> Si


Maybe I missed it, but I dont see where you are from... anyway, there are several ex pat type groups, but not knowing if you are sporty, churchy, chatty, single, male or female its hard to be specific for you! 
I also live in Athens, near centre.. and can maybe give you a few leads and hints.. but I need to know a little more!
MDL.
:ranger:


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

If it helps... my (Anglican) church will hold a Christmas bazaar on sunday dec 6th at Zappion, and we will have some british foods, and gifts etc there. You can bet there will be plenty of English speakers too... we have fun!


----------



## sillybilly (Aug 3, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> If it helps... my (Anglican) church will hold a Christmas bazaar on sunday dec 6th at Zappion, and we will have some british foods, and gifts etc there. You can bet there will be plenty of English speakers too... we have fun!


Please can yougive me the loction of the church, and the time for the normail sunday service.


----------



## sillybilly (Aug 3, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I dont see where you are from... anyway, there are several ex pat type groups, but not knowing if you are sporty, churchy, chatty, single, male or female its hard to be specific for you!
> I also live in Athens, near centre.. and can maybe give you a few leads and hints.. but I need to know a little more!
> MDL.
> :ranger:


I am from zimbabwe of greek oarents but do not speak greek. i am not very sporty love music reading writing poetry all chill sort of stuff. i am in my late 40's but still enjoy dancing.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

The St Pauls Anglican Church is near Syntagma. 37 Philellinon St. backing Amalias Ave. Sunday service is at 10.15am, and there is a short service on Tue at 10am.


----------



## sillybilly (Aug 3, 2009)

mrsDayLewis said:


> The St Pauls Anglican Church is near Syntagma. 37 Philellinon St. backing Amalias Ave. Sunday service is at 10.15am, and there is a short service on Tue at 10am.


thank you so much i will find it and get my self there next sunday. thanks again


----------

